# Coleman Powermate 6250 Problem



## Viper32

I came across a great deal on a as is Coleman Powermate 6250 Generator. The engine runs well but I get no voltage. I took one of the covers off the generator head and a set of brushes are there. This seems to magnify the field when the motor turns so it will generate power. I put 12 volts DC to the terminals and I get 66.4 volts out of receptacle. I am guessing that this is the part thats not working correctly. Does anyone have a clue on how to repair? Or were I can get a parts manual for this generator?

Viper


----------



## Stormy-In-FL

Assuming there isn't an open circuit, perhaps this will help: manual or troubleshooting guide. 

There's a dropdown box to get parts lists for specific models on the site.

p.s. - p.7 "exciting the generator" :tongue: 



p.p.s - what's a great deal?


----------



## Viper32

Yes I did the exciting the field deal but I only get 66.4 volts, also I can only get that voltage if I leave the 12 volts attached. As soon as I take the 12 volts off I get not voltage at all. Any other ideas on what to try or were to look? I paid 50.00 dollars for the unit and it was ran once.

Mark


----------



## Stormy-In-FL

Viper32 said:


> Yes I did the exciting the field deal but I only get 66.4 volts, also I can only get that voltage if I leave the 12 volts attached. As soon as I take the 12 volts off I get not voltage at all. Any other ideas on what to try or were to look? I paid 50.00 dollars for the unit and it was ran once.
> 
> Mark


Since that's roughly 1/2 of what it should be maybe one of the poles has gone bad. Have you checked what is recc. in the troubleshooting guide, ie. the diodes, capacitor, etc?

Try giving the Coleman tech line a call. It's an 800#.


----------



## Viper32

Well the coleman troubelshooting guy says its the capicitor. I do not have original receipt so I guess I will be on my own buying this. Anyone have a clue what this may cost and were I can get the part number? The Generator model number is PM0545008 and its not listed on Colemans website.

Mark


----------



## Stormy-In-FL

Viper32 said:


> Well the coleman troubelshooting guy says its the capicitor. I do not have original receipt so I guess I will be on my own buying this. Anyone have a clue what this may cost and were I can get the part number? The Generator model number is PM0545008 and its not listed on Colemans website.
> 
> Mark


Looks like about $9.50. My guess it's part# 0034819.01. You can confirm it with the Coleman guy. He can also email a parts list and manual in .pdf format. I bet your genny is pretty much the same as the other PM054500x models. Coleman seems to use the last few numbers to denote minor model variations or production for a specific retailer.

try 0034819.01 Capacitor or your local Coleman PM authorized repair center. You could probably even use a cap. with the same values from an electronics supply place.

Also check w/ Coleman if they would honor the warranty based on the serial number. I would guess it's way less than two years old.

Out of curiosity. Does this have a Briggs model 204412 engine?

HTH


----------



## Bobjmorgan

I have a Coleman Powermate 6250 that will not start. I have gas, oil,etc.

I have used this for three years and it has been good to me. I wss told to CUT the oil Sensor Switch wire to determine if this is the issue. Which wire??

Bob


----------



## 30yearTech

I would not cut any wires, remove the spark plug and check for spark. If you have no spark, then unplug the kill switch wire from the ignition module and retest for spark.


----------



## bear38

Bobjmorgan said:


> I have a Coleman Powermate 6250 that will not start. I have gas, oil,etc.
> 
> I have used this for three years and it has been good to me. I wss told to CUT the oil Sensor Switch wire to determine if this is the issue. Which wire??
> 
> Bob


I have the same problem and I bi-passed the oil sensor switch and it works great, if you follow the white wire from the on/off switch it goes to a square box (that is the sensor switch) on the other side of the sensor the wire is black,that goes into the motor. I cut out the switch wired the blk and white wire together,,works great,,,I want to replace the switch but I can't find it anywhere , I don't have the manual to get part number,,,,mine is about 3 years old as well,sensor must last 3 years,,,,


----------



## pyro_maniac69

get the sensor replaced, they are there for a reason you know!


----------



## 30yearTech

bear38 said:


> I have the same problem and I bi-passed the oil sensor switch and it works great, if you follow the white wire from the on/off switch it goes to a square box (that is the sensor switch) on the other side of the sensor the wire is black,that goes into the motor. I cut out the switch wired the blk and white wire together,,works great,,,I want to replace the switch but I can't find it anywhere , I don't have the manual to get part number,,,,mine is about 3 years old as well,sensor must last 3 years,,,,


Before you start cutting and bypassing switches you need to troubleshoot your issue and figure out what the problem is. While taking a shotgun approach may work sometimes, the smart way is to determine the problem and then fix the problem, otherwise you are just spinning your wheels!


----------



## bear38

I did troble shoot , i had no spark at the spark plug , first i tryed the wired pass the rocker switch, still no spark , wired pass sensor,,and I spark at the spark plug, then I cut out the sensor,,,this is why i'm here . i'm trying to get the sensor,,,it has 2 numbers on it 698366,D804...but i can't find it anywhere,,,this just happened,,,I will check the oil before starting, I just changed the oil and filled,but i want the sensor put back in....i found the manual online but the sensor is not listed in the part list. Can someone help me out, to find the psensor,,I agree parts are there for a resson, I should of explained myself better,,,,


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## 30yearTech

bear38 said:


> I did troble shoot , i had no spark at the spark plug , first i tryed the wired pass the rocker switch, still no spark , wired pass sensor,,and I spark at the spark plug, then I cut out the sensor,,,this is why i'm here . i'm trying to get the sensor,,,it has 2 numbers on it 698366,D804...but i can't find it anywhere,,,this just happened,,,I will check the oil before starting, I just changed the oil and filled,but i want the sensor put back in....i found the manual online but the sensor is not listed in the part list. Can someone help me out, to find the psensor,,I agree parts are there for a resson, I should of explained myself better,,,,


Duh...
I am not talking about you, you already cut your wires! 
I was referring to Bobjmorgan, who is trying to find out why his generator won't start. Maybe its the oil switch, maybe its something else.... WE DON'T KNOW YET!


----------



## bear38

Calm down,,,gees . it's not that hard to put the wires back together,,,, anyway,,,if you need a new oil sensor switch powermate is not the place to look ,,,Powermate is nolonger in business....newz7151 you are correct you have to go with the motor company,,,mine has a briggs&Statton motor ,so have to do search or find a briggs&statton dealer,,not a powermate dealer. I should be able to find one !!! Thxs for help


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## danschultz

i have a coleman 6250.....the motor keeps running fine. but no voltage ,it was worked on for this problem....cost 140.00 to fix .got it home put out power for 5 min or so. then no voltage. starts and runs fine....but no voltage...i paid 300.00 for it plus 140.00 in repairs...trying to get a pressure washing bussiness going...please reply....thanks...


----------



## 30yearTech

danschultz said:


> i have a coleman 6250.....the motor keeps running fine. but no voltage ,it was worked on for this problem....cost 140.00 to fix .got it home put out power for 5 min or so. then no voltage. starts and runs fine....but no voltage...i paid 300.00 for it plus 140.00 in repairs...trying to get a pressure washing bussiness going...please reply....thanks...


Take it back to wherever you had it worked on and give them another chance. I would think there would be no charge if it's what you took it in for. 

What did they do to it to make it work?


----------



## tscastle

*Spark?*

How do I test out if I have a spark at the spark plug?


----------



## jbrow1

tscastle said:


> How do I test out if I have a spark at the spark plug?


Buy a spark tester from the auto parts store.

There's other potentially dangerous (fire/pain) ways but I'll let somebody else tell ya those ones. 

: )


----------

